# Best multi-tool



## Pedals (Mar 15, 2005)

What is the best all round packable multi-tool, that is relatively small that most racers are carrying?


----------



## cabawa (Feb 21, 2005)

If you need a multi-tool with a chain tool, I like the Topeak Hummer. The chain tool has two shelves; the bottom one is used for breaking/pinning chain and the top one will unfreeze links. It includes 8mm hex-good for most crank fixing bolts and also a T-25 for discs. Looking for smaller and don't need the chain tool? Check out Park's I Beam IB-2. You might find smaller but then not very easy to use. If you only get one screwdriver(like the Park), best I think to have it be flat bladed. The Hummer also includes tire levers. Not the smallest but best all around for mountain biker.


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

i second that the hummer is excellent..oxidizes alittle too easy but a great tool for the price..highly recommended


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I am considering one of the larger Topeaks, the Alien II.

<<< Alien II >>>--------------------------------<<< Park Tool >>>------------------------------------<<< ALIEN DX >>> 
270g----------------------------------------------------265g------------------------------------------------------275g 
Universal chain tool-------------------------------Chain tool----------------------------------------------Universal chain tool 
2 tire levers------------------------------------------Tire levers (2)------------------------------------------2 tire levers 
Phillips & flat screw drivers--------------------Phillips and Flat head screwdriver-------------Phillips & flat screwdrivers 
2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8 & 10 mm Allen---------1.5, 2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 8mm hex-------------2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6 & 8 mm Allen 
8, 9, & 10 mm hex bolt (each 2pcs)-------8, 9, and 10mm box end wrenches------------8 , 9,10 mm (2 pcs.) box 
T25 Torx wrench for disc brakes------------T25 star-shaped driver------------------------------T25 Trox bit 
spoke wrenches for 14g & 15g--------------.127", .130", & .136" spoke wrenches--------spoke wrenches for 14g & 15g 
10mm Allen for Shimano's LX crank -------------------------------------------------------------------8mm open wrench for disc brakes 
mini pedal wrench---------------------------------Pedal wrench-----------------------------------------mini pedal wrench 
stainless knife--------------------------------------Serrated knife-----------------------------------------stainless knife 
bottle opener----------------------------------------Bottle opener------------------------------------------bottle opener 
air release buttons---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------air pressure release buttons 
compartment for two chain pins---------------------------------------------------------------------------stainless steel "U" chain hook 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Pliers with wire cutter 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------metal file

Is this too much tool to be taking on the trail?


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Hummer = good thing

 

seriously... light, compact, easy to use, has all you need


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm going to throw a vote in for crank brothers tools... Just because they are(I think!) smaller and lighter


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

I like my Crank Bro's 17. Nice and compact. Only thing is the tools sometimes pivot too much since there is nothing to stop them from folding over. I also have a Blackburn double decker tool and like it alot except it doesn't have a.. 2mm or 3mm allen wrench.


Phil.


----------



## Ol' DirtDawg (Jul 8, 2004)

Pedals said:


> What is the best all round packable multi-tool, that is relatively small that most racers are carrying?


My vote goes to the Topeak "Alien II"

Live Long,...Ride Hard

Ol' DirtDawg


----------



## justen (Aug 6, 2004)

Pedals said:


> What is the best all round packable multi-tool, that is relatively small that most racers are carrying?


I carry a Topeak Alien RX. 20USD, 175 grams, has 2/2.5/3/4/5/6/8mm allen wrenches, chain tool, phillips and regular screwdrivers, T25 Torx for my disc brakes, a couple spoke wrenches, a tire lever, bottle opener, and knife. I find a knife is really useful for pulling goatheads out of tires. My only complaint is the plastic body -- but the Alien XT has a metal body, and is only a few grams heavier and a few dollars more expensive. That'd be my suggestion. 25USD at Nashbar.com right now.

The only thing it doesn't have, that my bike does, is a 5/16" socket for the nut that holds my pedals onto the spindle. Don't ask me how I found out about this limitiation...


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

<<< Alien II >>>--------------------------------------------<<< Hexus aka Hummer >>> 
270g--------------------------------------------------------------160g
Universal chain tool-----------------------------------------universal chain tool
2 tire levers----------------------------------------------------2 tire levers (4mm Hex for chain tool and Hexus)	
Phillips & flat screw drivers------------------------------Phillips & flat screwdrivers	
2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8 & 10 mm Allen-------------------2, 2.5, 3, 4, Allen wrenches
8, 9, & 10 mm hex bolt (each 2pcs)------------------5, 6 & 8 mm
T25 Torx wrench for disc brakes-----------------------Torx T25 bit for disc brake 
spoke wrenches for 14g & 15g-------------------------spoke wrenches for 14g & 15g
10mm Allen for Shimano's LX crank bolt------------------------------------ 
mini pedal wrench-------------------------------------------------------------------- 
stainless knife------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
bottle opener--------------------------------------------------air pressure release button
air release buttons------------------------------------------------------------------ 
compartment for two chain pins------------------------------------------------	
---------------------------------------------------------------------chain hook


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Couple reasons I chose the Hummer over the Crank Bros. is the length of the tools (sometimes a tight fit trying to finagle the body of the tool in tight spots) and as mentioned, the amount of play of the tools on the axle.


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

Alien II vote here too. Had the original; the sequel is lighter, nicer finish with more useful tools (like a torx head).


----------



## sflett (Apr 27, 2005)

i have a crank bros and i have no complaints about it. small, light, durable, cool looking


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*This one*



Pedals said:


> What is the best all round packable multi-tool, that is relatively small that most racers are carrying?


Crank Bros


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

how much are these tools and can you get them online?

sorry for the partial threadjacking


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Supergo*



cdub said:


> how much are these tools and can you get them online?
> 
> sorry for the partial threadjacking


http://www.supergo.com/profile.cfm?LPROD_ID=25772&lmfg_id=233&searchtext=&referpage=


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

wow, not cheap little things now are they?


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Crank brothers; fairly inexepensive, but far from "best". Don't leave any moisture around it, because it rusts like a russian sub, and don't count on the chaintool working for you, because it doesn't push the pins out far enough to clear the link. It "can" work if you have an old pin or a special shimano pin to put in there to "help" it, but it's not too effective as a stand alone chain tool. The spoke nipple recesses are pretty nice though. The screwdrivers are fairly useless due to their small size and the fact that they don't lock, this means that adjusting derailer limit screws is very difficult with the CB tool.

Serfas has some new tools that are similer to the CB tool with a few different models/configurations. We were sent a sample and they look pretty nice (at least as nice as the CB tool). 

The CB can get the job done, but I wouldn't call it the "best" tool. If you can stand the weight and price of a high end alien, then get that because it's a much better tool.


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

I just picked up the Topeak mini 18 on sale at REI. I think it's a pretty nice improvement over my bulkier Crank Bros. 17 tool but it weighs just as much. It has a few more useful tools like tire lever, chain pin tool and 10 mm allen attachment. It comes with a neat little neoprone sack which allows you to shove it next to your tube without scracthing it. And there is a precious little 4mm wrench on the chain tool that allows you to keep the bolts on the tool tight. I think it's a pretty nice improvement over the Hummer and it's detachable parts.


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

Jm. said:


> Crank brothers; fairly inexepensive, but far from "best". Don't leave any moisture around it, because it rusts like a russian sub, and don't count on the chaintool working for you, because it doesn't push the pins out far enough to clear the link. It "can" work if you have an old pin or a special shimano pin to put in there to "help" it, but it's not too effective as a stand alone chain tool.


You can take the chain out of the stops and put it in front of them if you need to push the pin far enough out of the chain to break it apart. Why you would stick a pin in their before trying the above method perplexes me. It's a fine chain tool if you know how to use it.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

kingfurby said:


> It's a fine chain tool


No, it's an imperfect chain tool. The reason I wouldn't use your method is that it no longer holds the chain securely, and makes it hard to reach the point where you can leave some of the pin in to make it easier to push back in when you reconnect the chain. Basically, it doesn't get the pin out far enough to push it out, nor does it get it far enough to leave it partially in for reconnecting. It's a pretty crappy chain tool when you realize all they need to fix it is a few more threads.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Second the Crank Bros*



bike_freak said:


> I'm going to throw a vote in for crank brothers tools... Just because they are(I think!) smaller and lighter


 small, light, well designed. I actually like the spoke wrench more than regular shop spoke wrenches. Chain breaker is top notch. It even includes an 8 and 10mm wrench.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Jm. said:


> No, it's an imperfect chain tool. The reason I wouldn't use your method is that it no longer holds the chain securely, and makes it hard to reach the point where you can leave some of the pin in to make it easier to push back in when you reconnect the chain. Basically, it doesn't get the pin out far enough to push it out, nor does it get it far enough to leave it partially in for reconnecting. It's a pretty crappy chain tool when you realize all they need to fix it is a few more threads.


Have you tried/seen the Pedros Intensive Care Unit?


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

Jm. said:


> No, it's an imperfect chain tool. The reason I wouldn't use your method is that it no longer holds the chain securely, and makes it hard to reach the point where you can leave some of the pin in to make it easier to push back in when you reconnect the chain. Basically, it doesn't get the pin out far enough to push it out, nor does it get it far enough to leave it partially in for reconnecting. It's a pretty crappy chain tool when you realize all they need to fix it is a few more threads.


I'm sure if we got into an internet argument about this you would prevail, but I was just trying to tell you the chain tool works fine for people who know how to use it. It's a method I have been using since the days of the Ritchey cpr tools, and it's one that has never failed me out on the trail. If you don't have the ability to push the pin just far enough, then I guess this tool is a liability for you. It just doesn't seem like a very difficult skill to master.

But like I said before, if you're buying a new tool, get the Topeak mini 18 because it has more useful doodads on it than the CB tool. And the chain breaker actually pushes the pin far enough, that you don't have to take it out of the stops.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*the only tool ive ever needed*

for the better part of the last decade, and perhaps longer, (my memory gets foggy further back than that)  cool tool is the only tool ive used. it's maybe a bit old-school for your gen y-ers... but it works well and it doesnt give in to redundancy or overkill.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

MikeDee said:


> Have you tried/seen the Pedros Intensive Care Unit?


No, we have some other model in our shop from Pedros. The ICU looks like a hummer clone, which is a real nice multi tool.


----------



## samgotit (Apr 13, 2005)

*No problem with Crank Bros. chain tool.*

Hello,

Just received a Crank Bros. M-19 I ordered before this thread started. It was $16.36 total on sale + 10% coupon.

The chain tool worked flawlessly for me on Shimano and KMC chains. No need for an extra pin. Works way better the my stand alone chain pup, but that's not saying much. It's garbage. Anyway, I like the M-19 a lot.

Sam


----------



## Jeep_Nut (May 11, 2005)

Crank Bros works just fine for me. Before that I used a Richey CPR that I found at the head of Goat Trail over at the BLM area N of Laguna Seca. That one was free, so it was even better!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (Feb 25, 2004)

Jep Crank Bros!!! Best Multitool i have ever bought.


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

My vote for the Pedros RX Multi tool:

Lightweight, super tough composite handle. Compact, ergonomic shape holds 11 of your most common tools. 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6 & 8mm hex keys. Flat-blade screwdriver. Snap-fit CrMo chain tool with built-in 3.2, 3.3 and 3.5mm spoke wrenches.

and it only weighs 160g....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2004)

*Here's the one I like...*

Topeak Hummer. Funny name, great tool.

Been using it for over a year now. Love it, but need to find a new o-ring for the tool that slides on the 5mm allen. I think I paid 25 bucks at the LBS.

...iC...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

*Crank Bros.*

I think the Crank Brothers tools are well designed and tought of, but they are made of way too soft metal. As soon as you put a decent amount of torque, you'll round the hex keys... I used mine for about 2 weeks, I was wondering if they used the same metal as they use for their cleats. Love their pedals tough. I use my old Pedro multi tool and it's way better altough not as complete.


----------



## pisco (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree (crank bros multi 17), I couldn't remove the pin, came back home, saw instructions, played at home with an old chain, and same situation.
And when you move the chain in front of the stops, then you bend the link and you still have a pin half way out. I'm carrying an old shimano pin (the part that you break) to push it out for the next time.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

anyone try this one?

https://specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=16094

48 bucks. 130 grams


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

I dont like the crank bros. ones, I have snapped two of them in half and bent the crap out of a third.


----------



## hamilton5 (Jul 31, 2006)

Anything new? I'm in the market and looked at the crank-bros. Like to have one with a spoke wrench


----------



## pisco (Oct 15, 2005)

When I called crank bros to let them know that I could not remove the pin with their tool, I was told that it's on purpose, becuase since it's for emergencies, they are asuming that you don't have an extra pin to replace (funny, on they'r web instructions shows that the tool removes the pin).
Anyways, I just carry a small pin in case I need to push a pin all the way trough.
So far this is the only issue, and I had the tool for about a year...


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

Another vote for the Crank Bros.


----------



## MtbFlorida Brian (Nov 19, 2005)

hands down! the topeak McGuyver!!!!


----------



## hamilton5 (Jul 31, 2006)

haha! Seems a little overkill... I doubt ill need to remove hooks from fish or descale them... or work on my nails... a wood saw?? $50 just a little much


----------



## WeWu (Jul 19, 2006)

Lumbee1 said:


> I am considering one of the larger Topeaks, the Alien II.
> 
> Is this too much tool to be taking on the trail?


I carry my alien II in my mule everytime I hit the trails. I even use it when wrenching at home if I'm too lazy to look for my tools. It is a little heavier than the other multitools out there, but I rather be safe than sorry for trail repairs. Plus with the alien II you don't have to carry extra tire levers since they have a pair built in also.


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

Park Tool IB-3 should be nice. I have one on order.


----------



## ax0n (Nov 11, 2006)

I second the Park Tool sentiment.

I picked up the MTB-3 this weekend for my commuter. It has a chain tool/pedal wrench in the center connecting 2 other parts. 

One side has almost every size of allen wrench I could think of needing, plus a philips, as well as a torx used for most disc brakes.

The other side has a bunch of box ends, a spoke wrench, some more (Small) allens, a flat-head screwdriver and serrated knife. 

To top it all off, the 2 plastic bodies that hold the fold-out tools are functional tire levers. 

Actually, I had to use it today. I got a thorn in my commuter's tire. I used the knife to get the thorn out, and the tire levers to fix the flat (the slicks on my Outlook are a really tight fit, I don't normally use levers on MTB tires)


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*+1 Crank Bros*


___________________________________________________________________________

Fair enough for my applications, Crank Bros multitool *19*

Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamyers13183 (Aug 28, 2006)

Another vote for the awesome Topeak alien II.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm not into racing but always carry the Park Rescue tool, no chain braker (I prefer a proper one with leverage anyway) but the design includes two tire leavers which work really well!











ITEM # MTB-7
Rescue Tool







An outstanding value, the quality MTB-7 Rescue Tool is packed with 21 useful tools for emergency repairs on the road or trail. Includes nylon carrying case with embroidered Park Tool logo. Tools included: 
2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6, & 8mm hex wrenches
Tire levers (2)
Phillips head screwdriver
Straight blade screwdriver
T25 star-shaped driver
0.127", 0.130", & 0.136" spoke wrenches
8, 9, & 10mm box end wrenches
Chainring nut wrench
Dust cap remover
Serrated knife
Bottle opener Packaged carded: MTB-7C 

































Weight:







9.6 ozs.(269 g)


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

Whenever I need a multi-tool, I'll ask someone I know that has the Crank Bros. One friend threw away the fancy flask case it came in and just stores the tool in a section of old inner tube which keeps it from flapping open and keeps it snug for minute storage. 

I vote for the CB if anyone is taking a count.

caz


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Crank Bros user here to0!


----------



## spline72 (May 1, 2005)

i have had an topeak alien II for as many years as i can remember, only recently upgraded it to the alien DX after snapping one of the tire levers off while trying to get a DMR transission off a mavic rim.
I really like the simplicity of the alien II and the simple case it came in as it gave me just enough space to keep the 2 disc brake spaces for when i need to dismantle the bike and put in the car.
I have only had the alien DX for a month and have not had to call on it yet(not until i have to get those bloody tyres off again).


----------



## BWac (Oct 10, 2006)

*Goodyear = Park Clone*

I have a Goodyear (that's right, the tire company!) tool that was given to me by a friend as a gift. It is set up almost exactly like the Park Rescue tool and does the job great. It doesn't have a chain breaker, but I already had one so it never bothered me any.

Same design and set up as Park for less cash.


----------

